# First fish?



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

What was your first fish?
As far as I can remember, mine was a rainbow trout when I was probably 3-4yrs old.


----------



## Fin-S-Fish (Nov 5, 2007)

Bullhead was my first fish. Lmao.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

I think a lot of people are going to have a hard time with this since they can't remember what they did yesterday or what they had for breakfast today :V|:
and for the question maybe a brook and I couldn't have been 2


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Brown trout on Thistle with my dad on a fly rod when I was 5. That's the earliest fish I remember catching. the fly rod was a dinky piece of crap, but by heavens, I caught fish on it.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

spencerD said:


> Brown trout on Thistle with my dad on a fly rod when I was 5. That's the earliest fish I remember catching. the fly rod was a dinky piece of crap, but by heavens, I caught fish on it.


Nice!! I new there would be somebody that got their first ever fish with a fly rod.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Steelhead. Either out of the American River or Sacramento River when I was 3.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My first memory of catching a fish was a rainbow, at Flaming Gorge, through the ice, when I was about 3.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

First fish on a rod and reel I can recall was at Wheeler Farm when I was 8.

I wore my Cub Scout uniform because an event like going fishing required some dignity and class.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

First I can remember are brook trout in the mountains of North Carolina when I was 6 or 7, but my dad says I was catching them before that up in Maine.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Who really knows. One of the first ones that I have record of is a big rainbow out of Deer Creek when I was 4 or so. My sister has a picture of it and it went from my chin to my waist. I do remember that all the fish that I caught went to grandma and grandpa. 

I also remember trying to catch the perch where they were stranded in a small pool of water between the old HWY 89 and the hillside where the main state park now sits on Deer Creek.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Mine was a rainbow while I was in my Dad's arms while he was wading the Hayden Fork. I had to be about three years old.

Grandpa use to pay us a quarter for every bullhead we caught.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ifish said:


> .
> 
> Grandpa use to pay us a quarter for every bullhead we caught.


I would of loved to of had a deal like that, he would of went broke or cut the price way down. Loved catching those bullheads.


----------



## OPED (Jan 24, 2009)

Large rainbows out of Otter Creek with grandpa, trolling with a worm and pop gear. Those are my earliest memories of catching fish. I miss him and those days.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

could very well have been some kind of perch, crappie, or small bass. I was likely between the ages of 3 and 4

(not a true perch, likely a red-ear sunfish, but they are referred to as perch in Texas for some reason)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Dodger said:


> First fish on a rod and reel I can recall was at Wheeler Farm when I was 8.
> 
> I wore my Cub Scout uniform because an event like going fishing required some dignity and class.


I remember they televised me on the evening news holding a stringer full of fish from one of those Wheeler Farm events. I was very young, maybe 5 or 6.

Dad had me out fishing before I could walk, so I dont remember my first.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

First one I remember was a 16" brookie from Middle Rock Lake... The day after school got out when I just ended the 4th grade... There was still a couple big patches of ice floating on the lake.. I was with my cousin and uncle. It was the ONLY fish caught that day.. Needless to say, on the ride home I could tell my uncle wasn't in a good mood from being skunked..


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

My first fish ever was a crappie from Lower Hobble Creek, I think. Maybe Spring Creek. It was Springville though, deep in the valley. I was with my late uncle Rick. 6 years old.

Next fish was a perch from Deer Creek with my Dad and another uncle. 6 years old.

Next was a big brown on the Lower Provo with my Dad, but it got away a few feet from the bank. 6 or 7 years old.

I didn't fish much after that, until I took a Scout trip to King's Peak at age 14. I caught a rainbow at Dollar Lake and it was the only fish caught from anyone that whole trip.

Then I didn't fish again until my early 20's. That's when I fell in love with it.


----------



## billbillbillbill (Nov 15, 2013)

Albino trout at Moosehorn Lake in the Uintas when I was 10. Nearly capsized the canoe but got it reeled in.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

When I was about 1.5 there is a pic of me and a bluegill I caught on a crawler with my dad in Virginia. But, that I personally remember, was when I was 4 catching fish in my fam's secret hidey hole in the Uintahs


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

My dad said it was a brookie from Big Cottonwood creek. I was 3-4 years old. Apparently, that was all it took. After that time I never stopped bugging him to take me fishing. (Not that he minded)


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Brookie


----------



## RYsenTrout (Jun 6, 2012)

Carp from the irrigation ditch that ran through our front yard. My old neighbor recently presented me with a picture of myself holding a stringer full of carp at age 4. I would set up a pole and literally watch it from our living room couch then run outside when I had a fish on!


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't remember my first one I've been going with my dad since I was just 3 or 4 years old. The first fish I remember catching was on the south fork river using my grandpas old bamboo fly rod with an automatic reel, and using a regular hook with salmon eggs. We were catching browns and rainbows. I remember eating them because my dad did and I always wanted to be just like him but I hated every bite of them!! Now I just throw them all back. This thread brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Channel Catfish fishing with my uncle. Age 7ish


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Can't remember which came first, the rainbow colored one or the yellow one (I figure it was either a bullhead or a perch). My parents weren't fisher folk and I don't think my brother knew many other species besides trout. I was about 4 maybe 5 and didn't really care what they were. We were up Salina Canyon area, perhaps Gooseberry Creek back around '72. My parents have regretted that fishing trip ever since because I just fish "too much!" I figure it's ok cuz I include my whole family and most of my kids had their first fish my the time they were 3 or 4. My wifes first fish was a nice rainbow out of Deer Creek while we were dating. She got hooked on me and fishing.


----------

